# Calendar



## ashesc212 (May 23, 2009)

Would anyone be interested in having a printed TeguTalk calendar? On BeardedDragon.org there is one every year. Site members submit two of their best photos and the organizer chooses which one will be in the calendar. Everyone gets a shot of their beardies in the calendar, but the organizer decides if they are good enough to be on the cover or have the "big picture" spot on each page.

Just wondering...


----------



## DaveDragon (May 23, 2009)

ashesc212 said:


> Would anyone be interested in having a printed TeguTalk calendar? On BeardedDragon.org there is one every year. Site members submit two of their best photos and the organizer chooses which one will be in the calendar. Everyone gets a shot of their beardies in the calendar, but the organizer decides if they are good enough to be on the cover or have the "big picture" spot on each page.
> 
> Just wondering...


Good idea. I bought one over there 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## Leonidas21 (May 23, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## ashesc212 (May 29, 2009)

Hmm...in that case I will email Varnyard and see if he's ok with it.


----------

